# Help installing "Dragon Age: Origins" on my mac



## KachiKatie (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright, so I have a Mac OS X and just installed Snow Leopard, so it's now a version 10.6.3. 
I recently purchased a Mac-downloadable version of "Dragon Age: Origins (Deluxe Edition)" from the game website www.direct2drive.com, and I downloaded it on my desktop.
Now, when I go to install it, it seems to run just fantastically. But then when it asks me WHERE to install the file, I run into some issues.

Here's the back story:
I purchased my Mac from an art college I attended, and they pre-setup the damn thing for me. Which I'm finding now to be really annoying. They partioned (split up) the original Boot drive into two: The BOOT drive, and the Userdata drive. Now, the BOOT drive only has 12 GB available on it, and since that's where I keep my computer's normal programs, I am only left with 2 GB of space.
However, the Userdata drive has over 30 GB free, and the game is only 7 GB, so it shouldn't be a problem.

Therefore, Issue #1:
When I try to choose the Userdata drive to install the game into, it always installs just fine, until the end. Then, it always comes up with the same error, "Error installing 'Readme.txt' file". At first I figured it was probably something wrong or corrupt with either that specific file or the entire game file in general. I deleted everything I downloaded, re-bought a non-Deluxe Edition version of the game to save some space and time. But the error still came up even with a completely different game file.

So I gather that whatever the issue is, it has to do with my Mac and not the game. 

Issue #2:
If I try and choose ANY other place for the game to install, it ignores my choice and chooses the BOOT drive for me, which obviously doesn't have enough space. It's really frustrating.


So I assumed that the issue was that the game wanted to download into the BOOT drive no matter what. I tried to undo the partition/split between BOOT and Userdata through the Disc Utility program, but it said I couldn't do it.

Issue #3:
I've had other games on here before, and none of them have EVER demanded to be in the BOOT drive. They shouldn't have to be.


Can anyone help? I've spent hours upon hours just trying to figure this out. I asked technical support on the game site, but they didn't know what was going on, especially since this is a Mac-related question.

Thank you!!


----------

